# Anyone 21 and over feel free to add me



## zoeannec (Mar 22, 2020)

Add me so we can visit each others islands


----------



## Chiiizu (Mar 22, 2020)

Added


----------



## Weiland (Mar 22, 2020)

Turned 21 on 16/3/20, so I feel I should add you -- and I just did!
My nickname/Mii name is 'Kane'.


----------



## matt (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm 23 and from UK too, I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## Libbysf (Mar 22, 2020)

22 & from the UK. Will add you!


----------



## RandomSanity (Mar 22, 2020)

I've added you as well.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 22, 2020)

i'll add you!  my name on switch is ココロ.


----------



## Lauren24 (Mar 23, 2020)

Added  my name on the switch is Lauren


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 23, 2020)

Added! My Switch name is Justin. I'm turning 22 in July.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 23, 2020)

Im 26 and from the Netherlands! Will add you 

My name is Yuta.


----------



## Muyho (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm 26 from Ohio. Wanting to talk about random things. 

I'm Eddie.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 23, 2020)

Chiiizu said:


> Added





Weiland said:


> Turned 21 on 16/3/20, so I feel I should add you -- and I just did!
> My nickname/Mii name is 'Kane'.





matt said:


> I'm 23 and from UK too, I'll add you tomorrow.





Libbysf said:


> 22 & from the UK. Will add you!





RandomSanity said:


> I've added you as well.





idcjazmin said:


> i'll add you!  my name on switch is ココロ.





Lauren24 said:


> Added  my name on the switch is Lauren





thatawkwardkid said:


> Added! My Switch name is Justin. I'm turning 22 in July.





Muyho said:


> I'm 26 from Ohio. Wanting to talk about random things.
> 
> I'm Eddie.



Added you all !


----------



## DenzDejz (Mar 23, 2020)

28 here! Would love some friends on the game. Feel free to Add me. Im in Sweden so maybe our timezones won't always be on the same wavelength but maybe on the weekends? 0701-5934-2221


----------



## band (Mar 23, 2020)

Howdy! I'm 26 from the US. I'll add ya!


----------



## Abi (Mar 24, 2020)

Added! My switch name is Abigail


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm 33 from the US. Do I count? xD


----------



## Therhodian (Mar 24, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Im 26 and from the Netherlands! Will add you
> 
> My name is Yuta.



I saw you added me as well.   

27 and Dutch as well so we'll get along


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> I saw you added me as well.
> 
> 27 and Dutch as well so we'll get along



Haha didnt know that! Thats great  very similar than yeah!


----------



## iRaiin (Mar 24, 2020)

This is the thread for me! haha I'll go ahead and add you and several others!
*
I'll be sure to "Like" your posts so that you know I've added you!*


----------



## Candyland (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m 28

Anyone on here can add me. Just let me know and I’ll add you all too


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m 24, and I’m from the US! Adding you right now!


----------



## Maggybeths (Mar 24, 2020)

I've over 21. And I added you. Anyone else is welcome to add me too.


----------



## emmigrace9 (Mar 24, 2020)

im 21!! will add you!


----------



## Steampunk Mage (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm over 21, so can you add me?


----------



## Prophecy82 (Mar 24, 2020)

zoeannec said:


> View attachment 232726
> 
> Add me so we can visit each others islands



Added your Switch ID, My Switch name is GMO


----------



## Steampunk Mage (Mar 24, 2020)

Prophecy82 said:


> Added your Switch ID, My Switch name is GMO



You gonna open your town at this time?


----------



## Vazzle (Mar 24, 2020)

Added


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 25, 2020)

I'll come back to add you later! Please add me too! I'm 26!


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m 29! Please add me :3 
But let me know so I can add back lol


----------



## CovisGod (Mar 25, 2020)

34 from the UK, feel free to add me 

Tommy from Demalicé

SW-1527-5385-4505


----------

